# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Picture of my 10g



## Matt K. (Feb 20, 2003)

Here is a quick picture of my 10g. It has only been resized so this is just as the camera sees it. I posted an old picture on the archived boards if anyone is looking for a comparison. Here it is.


----------



## Matt K. (Feb 20, 2003)

Here is a quick picture of my 10g. It has only been resized so this is just as the camera sees it. I posted an old picture on the archived boards if anyone is looking for a comparison. Here it is.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

VERY nice! I really like the slope with the red-green color gradient. Excellent use of plants, particularly the crypt as the focus. If it were my tank I'd be staring at it all day. 

Best,
Phil

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Great Job Matt.

10g´s are very difficult to plant IMO. But you have done an amazing piece of work. If the rotala and Ludwigia would be a little more dens, it would be perfect (for my taste)

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## Matt K. (Feb 20, 2003)

Thanks for the comments.

I have spent a little time looking at the tank now and I agree it looks a little bit too thin in places. Solution: I went home and chopped all the back left plants down even with the wood and replanted the tops. Now I should have a nice thicket in about a month. I'll add different views of the tank later on.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

Matt K,

Very nice job.

1. As for as R. Indica, you could leave ~1" of lower portion of the plant insided the gravel and replant the tops. This will form bushier effect.

2. Your E. tennelus (?) is growing too close to front glass, especially the middle front. You are loosing depth of the tank in my opinion. Maybe you could move it a bit closer to the wood ?

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

How much light is on that tank?

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## Matt K. (Feb 20, 2003)

Jay - I already did that with the rotala indica. Are you suggesting that I move the E. tennelus on the left side of the tank? The ones in the middle of the tank I haven't been able to ID for sure. They are just like normal E. tennelus but only get to half the size. I do need to get them off the front glass though. I like them in the field of m. micramthemum to break up the texture.

Wheeler - it is 30 watts. I just built a custom hood and stuffed two 18" NO fixtures in there.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Are you suggesting that I move the E. tennelus on the left side of the tank?


No. You don't have to move the one on the left. Maybe form a bit of a bush but don't let it run across the front glass. It's taking away from aquascape.

How about planting some Heteranthera zosterfolia in the left corner where Tennus is now.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Matt...

Are you using a cover glass? 

The reason I ask is that your pic came out nice and bright, and the fish have been frozen which means that you (or your camera) were able to set the shutter higher than I am able with my 2x15W set-up. 

There is quite a bit of image noise, so maybe you set your camera to ISO 400 or so? What camera are you using?

I can get good pics of my tank, but my fish come out blurry. I leave my camera set on ISO 100 to reduce noise, though. I'm trying to figure out what you're doing, light-wise to achieve that. It doesn't appear that you've used a flash. 

Thanks!

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## Matt K. (Feb 20, 2003)

Here are a few other shots just for fun.



















the only really interesting plant in the system is the Rotala spp. "Nanjenshan".


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2003)

Matt,

Definitely too much noise in your pictures. Double check your camera and see if ISO is not set on higher values. Try to use it with 100 or even 50 if you can. Also lower your exposure a bit to -1/3 or even -2/3.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------

